# Good Youtube Rhapsody in Blue?



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey. I was wondering if anybody had any luck finding a GOOD "Rhapsody in Blue" performance on youtube. Unfortunately, given the fact that the piece so so famous and overplayed*, I can't seem to find any really good PRO orchestra's playing it...


____
*-Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the piece, but because it's so good, every orchestra has played it.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Here's Gershwin himself:


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah! Thank you World Violinist. EXTREMELY good. I'll be sure to favorite this one..

Any other noteworthy versions out there people?

---------------
I DO like the way it's conducted on "Fantasia 2000." Lot's of feeling. It's conducted by Bruce Broughton.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Well, there used to be the whole piece as done by Bernstein, but that's no longer there for whatever reason. Some of it is, though:


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

AH! My favorite version. =D I LOVE the piano on it.

WHY did they get rid of the complete Piece.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I bet it was for some silly copyright reason...


----------



## pucheng (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow. 
It feels good listening to this music.
I feel relaxed.
Nice post.
_______________________________
I feel good listening to music


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Look for the Sony recording in which Michael Tilson Thomas plays the piano.


----------

